# More Pics



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You're probably sick of looking at my guys by now, lol, but here's a couple more photos anyway. 









Doesn't he look so "tough" and "manly" *cough cough*









Bailee with his big, long, girly eyelashes!









Miss Cookie, stunning as always!









*scratchies*


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

No such thing as to many pictures  what is it about the head scratches they love so much


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

you can never get sick of looking at tiels. Cute pics.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are nice photos


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Bea said:


> Doesn't he look so "tough" and "manly" *cough cough*


Laughed so much when I saw this!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Laughed so much when I saw this!


LOL!!! Pathetic isn't he!


----------

